# helloooooooooooo! ferry crossings ???



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hello all can i grab your attention for a little while ,!!

thanks ,  
we are travelling to europe in august this year 08. 

but we have to travel from wales ! 300 mile to dover . 
is dover the only point of departure to europe . are their other ports closer to wales . 
we would greatly appreciate your comments . 
thank you all .
denton.

may be you know of a good deal on crossings <


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry crossings*

Hi

There are humpteen ferry routes from the UK to the continent. The short sea crossings on the Eastern Channel - Dover/Calais or Dover/Dunkerque are probably the best value though.

Make a day of your journey. Spend the night on Dover seafront, or maybe spent a night at campsite near Canterbury or similar.

I am about 300 miles from Dover and do the journey in one quick blast, with a quick pause for a cuppa. On to Calais and pitch there for the night.

Russell


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

We too are in Wales and it has sometimes been a nightmare driving to Dover, due to traffic, it once took 14 hours due to two very bad accidents, we always travel the day before and stay the night at a local campsite or CL, we find we worry less about catching the ferry that way. 

We have also travelled to Plymouth and caught the ferry to Santander in Spain, much more expensive, but better roads for us and a very relaxing over night strip straight to Spain. 

I hope this helps 

cavaqueen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

merctoby said:


> may be you know of a good deal on crossings <


Norfolkline. You won't beat them, specially if you are a member of the Caravan Club. £52 return from Dover to Dunkirk.

The crossings from the Portsmouth area are a lot more expensive.

I suggest you go online and check them out for yourself, as there are too many individual choices to be made for anyone to offer you definitive advice.

Put in "Cheap ferry crossings" on Google and you will get pages of info.

Cheers


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> a very relaxing over night strip straight to Spain.cavaqueen


Blimey! The things that people get up to on ferries these days 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Merctoby,

We too are planning a trip to France later in the year. Dover to Calais is the cheapest option but depends where you are travelling from and where you want to get to.

Portsmouth to Caen seems to be our best option but one thing that I have noticed is that when you are pricing the ferry crossing up on the internet it works out cheaper if you book as two single journeys rather than a return. The difference was not just a couple of quid either but quite substantial. Dont know if anyone else has discovered this. 

Also try a different return crossing i.e. out via Dover-Calais and return via Caen-Portsmouth, to reduce distance travelling and compromising on ferry costs.

Good luck have a great trip.

Ashers.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi
we are in Wales toom the drive to Dover can be complete mare...
I would recommend that if you do it to 1) make sure you have amendable tickets as driving that route to a deadline is very stressfull.
2) as someone else said, book a cl or campsite them move off in the morning 

We have for the last few years used poole -> cherbourg but were unwilling to pay the crazy fare brittany want for 2008.

From here the best is poole about 90 miles (cross to cherbourg)
next is weymouth -> st malo via channel isles

then portsmouth , not a bad drive but still 200 miles and expensive fares

Dover last as its 250 miles but this year 64 quid return vs the cheapest i could get with Britanny £450 !!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

My current favourite is going out Newhaven to Dieppe and coming back Le Havre to Portsmouth. Both routes are now operated by LD lines. I hate overnighting on ferries, by the time you get into the berth it's time to get up. Dieppe is the closest port to Paris by a a good few miles so have a look, you may find it's worth paying a few quid extra but still less than half of what Brittany charge.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks all + russel*

thank you all, :lol: 
once again we are in your debt , 
i will check out the best of what you all have given to me .

cheers russel , been a good solid informant on travel information , great help ,

cheers all , denton, :idea:

have a great life, live long ,travel 
far , and have a BALL !! .


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

Hello MT,

Where in Europe are you going to?

Trev.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi merctoby. We go from either Dover or Portsmouth about 400 and 450 miles away from us. We now spend time on our journey through England doing the tourist bit. This spring I have booked 3 nights on a site near Oxford before we get the Portsmouth ferry. It breaks up that drag through England and we get to France well rested and well into the holiday mode. 

Ashers - I have not found that the return fares are more expensive. The returns are usually priced on 2 singles and one may be more expensive than the other due to a different pricing period. However, who is to fathom ferry pricing at the moment :? 

Sue


----------

